# sample contract



## scoot (Aug 12, 2005)

Hey, fellow sweepers, would anyone be willing to share a sample contract with me? I'm in Grand Rapids, Michigan, so if I'm too near to where you are working, I'll understand if you would not like to share your contract. Maybe someone from out of state can help. Thanks, Scoot


----------

